# carbon or steel hood?



## matthew1219 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi all, I am kindof forced into spending a good bit on my car (2004 1.8s) right now, as I have hit yet another deer... Atleast this time the damage is minimal, just a bent up hood and need a new headlight assembly but otherwise fine. At the moment the hood will neither open nor close because of its state, and it must be replaced.
I cannot decide whether to replace the hood with the 300usd factory part, or get a 400usd carbon fiber hood? If the latter I would not have to repaint, but I am worried about splintering *when* I hit another deer. Would the splintering of a carbon fibre hood be more of a danger to the driver in a high speed crash than factory metal one? and really what advantages are there to having carbon instead? the car seems pretty light in the front as it is.
Your opinions are greatly appreciated...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yoru windshield would have to give before you hood, so you'd have shattered glass as a problem, not the hood...


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

the carbon fiber hood or even a fiberglass hood will be lighter...carbon fiber would actually be pretty strong. 

If you aren't going to modify your car for racing then get the steel hood. You aren't going to get any benifit if you are leaving it stock...and yes...cold air, exhaust, and rims will not make your car "non-stock" or "a race car" so if that's all you're gonna do...go back to stock hood...also...if you aren't doing any big mods you'll be reducing weight off of the drive wheels...something to think about.

If you have the cash and it's no biggy..then get the CF...I would...they are usually almost black so it'll go with anything.

If you get it painted you have to tack that on along with shipping (unless you can just pick it up)

It really comes back to you...are you building a super fast race car, is weight reduction in the front going to benifit or hurt your performance, and how much is it REALLY gonna cost in the long run?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> If you have the cash and it's no biggy..then get the CF...I would...they are usually almost black so it'll go with anything.
> 
> If you get it painted you have to tack that on along with shipping (unless you can just pick it up)


He said $300 for a stock hood, $400 for a carbon fiber hood. Painting a hood is going to be at least $100, and my guess he is going to be paying more like $150-200 so the carbon fiber would actully be the cheaper option.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> He said $300 for a stock hood, $400 for a carbon fiber hood. Painting a hood is going to be at least $100, and my guess he is going to be paying more like $150-200 so the carbon fiber would actully be the cheaper option.


really? THe carbon fiber is gonna be 300-400...then he's got to paint it..and that's gonna be cheaper than an already painted 300 hood...how do you figure?

Buddy of mine got a good deal on a CF hood for his s14 and it was about 300...he didn't paint it so for him it was only 100 more than a regular.

So the CF is gonna be more exp...no matter really. Maybe by only 100 so true..it's prolly a better deal. 

I can agree it's a better deal...but cheaper...I, eh...I don't really think it would be.

Now you know...being lighter..you might get better gass mileage...so it may pay for itself huh?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> really? THe carbon fiber is gonna be 300-400...then he's got to paint it..and that's gonna be cheaper than an already painted 300 hood...how do you figure?
> 
> Buddy of mine got a good deal on a CF hood for his s14 and it was about 300...he didn't paint it so for him it was only 100 more than a regular.
> 
> ...


no, re-read.

"If the latter I would not have to repaint" talking about the c/f hood here. Ti wasn't 300 for a painted hood, it was 300 for a hood that needed to be painted.

300+paint ($150 or so) > $400 for carbon fiber.

oh and carbon fiber is the sex anyways.


----------



## matthew1219 (Jun 6, 2005)

Well...I finally bent the hood in a way in which it can be opened and closed, but it looks even more f'ed up. 
The stock (metal) hood would require painting of not only the hood, but probably the entire car aswell so the paint would be sure to match. I have never seen painted carbon fiber before, they are usually glossy black with a texture of fibers, or atleast thats the way it is on bikes... I wasnt aware you could actually have carbon fiber painted since it probably flexes with the wind.

So...there dont really seem to be many more advantages to having carbon fiber hood (besides paint). Why do so many "tricked out" sentras/celicas/civics have carbon fiber? They are all front wheel drive so they probably should have a heavier hood...(and probably not have a spoiler on the back lol)  

Can anyone else think of a good reason for carbon over metal?

ps :: anyone know a good site for junkyards/cheap parts? also need a headlight assembly (minus electronics) and probably a new grille even though the stock ones shatter so easy ill probably go w/o...


----------



## matthew1219 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Better gas mileage maybe (had 35 mpg avg last tank) but does traction become an issue with that much weight? The stock sentra doesnt even come with abs so i really dont want to make handling ANY worse


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

I say go with the carbon fiber if you want to improve your handling. Taking weight off the front where the engine is located will help to balance out your car and put a bit more on your rear wheels. Same principle with relocating a dry cell battery to the trunk, for a more even weight distribution. Shedding pounds helps, even if it's not a "race car".


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

holy crap, how do you keep hitting deers? just get a grill guard like those african safari rally cars use and just rhino bash them next time.

althought, since you are a 1.8 sentra and high horsepower to cause traction problems is pretty improbable, the carbon fiber would probably do nothing but help, especially if your auto and its impossible to get wheelspin anyway.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

matthew1219 said:


> Well...I finally bent the hood in a way in which it can be opened and closed, but it looks even more f'ed up.
> The stock (metal) hood would require painting of not only the hood, but probably the entire car aswell so the paint would be sure to match. I have never seen painted carbon fiber before, they are usually glossy black with a texture of fibers, or atleast thats the way it is on bikes... I wasnt aware you could actually have carbon fiber painted since it probably flexes with the wind.
> 
> So...there dont really seem to be many more advantages to having carbon fiber hood (besides paint). Why do so many "tricked out" sentras/celicas/civics have carbon fiber? They are all front wheel drive so they probably should have a heavier hood...(and probably not have a spoiler on the back lol)
> ...


carbon fiber looks better. As far as painting carbon fiber some people wil just paint part of it, some people have painted it all. 1clnb14 has a carbon fiber hood, but it is painted so you can't tell. A painted C/F hood looks just like a regular hood.


----------



## matthew1219 (Jun 6, 2005)

It's not acceleration performance I am looking for...When it is wet this car handles pretty badly even under the speed limit, and it is not the MFO
wow, just learned about the wonderful 9008 bulb situation too, really nice

Where would I find a grill guard that could fit a small sedan? I have to stop for deer atleast twice per day I would thoroughly enjoy being able to hit one with minimal damage. I am under 21 so I can't carry the GLock with me incase of such an incident...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

carbon fiber is an assload stronger than the 'steel' hoods. the kevlar hoods that npm uses are the strongest. you could hit a buffalo and your hood would be okay. i would also suggest some headlight upgrades.


----------



## matthew1219 (Jun 6, 2005)

upgrade? the only thing i could find in my city was a bulb marked exactly the same, but it gives off yellowish light aghk! the only upgrades i have seen are online and about 50bux


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

matthew1219 said:


> It's not acceleration performance I am looking for...When it is wet this car handles pretty badly even under the speed limit, and it is not the MFO
> wow, just learned about the wonderful 9008 bulb situation too, really nice
> 
> Where would I find a grill guard that could fit a small sedan? I have to stop for deer atleast twice per day I would thoroughly enjoy being able to hit one with minimal damage. I am under 21 so I can't carry the GLock with me incase of such an incident...


I was pretty much jj, lol, the sentra frame probably couldnt withstand a serious deer impact like a body on frame constructed car like a crown victoria or a truck could. On that note, i guess maybe you could modify a police bumper or give subaru a call and ask to borrow their kenya rally bumper, or fabricate your own if you know how to weld. I would personally respect the hell out of a 1.8 sentra with a full on grill guard.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've got an 02-03 VIS OEM c/f hood I'd let go for 375 if your near KY.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

will the 02-03 VIS OEM hood fit the 04+? The hood mounts should be the same.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

PoppinJ said:


> will the 02-03 VIS OEM hood fit the 04+? The hood mounts should be the same.


nope. Mounts might be the same but the shape is differnt. Fenders, front bumper hood, headlights, none of them work.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> nope. Mounts might be the same but the shape is differnt. Fenders, front bumper hood, headlights, none of them work.


why did nissan do that shit in the first place? that was the most worthless redesign in history. i think they should have just left everything alone and put that money to good use developing the B16 turbo AWD spec v :thumbup:


----------



## matthew1219 (Jun 6, 2005)

Im starting to think it would be less expensive to just get another ranger untill i move into town a bit... I bent the hood some more so it can open and close now everyone thinks i hit a person haha! still on the lookout for a grill guard found plenty for a peugot 305 but no sentra so far =(


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> nope. Mounts might be the same but the shape is differnt. Fenders, front bumper hood, headlights, none of them work.


Fenders are the same.



neogeon said:


> put that money to good use developing the B16 turbo AWD spec v :thumbup:


Keep dreaming buddy.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Fenders are the same.


My bad, I thought for the full 04+ to 02-03 conversion you needed front bumper hood and fenders...

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=63266

There must be some differnce since they don't line up perfect, but maybe just very subtle? Or maybe just something else in the way since it doesn't fit perefect.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> My bad, I thought for the full 04+ to 02-03 conversion you needed front bumper hood and fenders...
> 
> http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=63266
> 
> There must be some differnce since they don't line up perfect, but maybe just very subtle? Or maybe just something else in the way since it doesn't fit perefect.


They are the exact same, right down to the part number.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> They are the exact same, right down to the part number.


hmmm, wonder what keeps it from being perfect, must be something else.

Anyways way off topic here, Go carbon fiber.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

I say go with the carbon fiber too, but look, he has the 2004, so will an 02-03 hood fit an 04+? The link above is for a bumper conversion, or is it both. That stupid redesign between 03 and 04 is half the reason the aftermarket sucks for us specs.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

PoppinJ said:


> I say go with the carbon fiber too, but look, he has the 2004, so will an 02-03 hood fit an 04+? The link above is for a bumper conversion, or is it both. That stupid redesign between 03 and 04 is half the reason the aftermarket sucks for us specs.


It was mentioned a few posts up. The hood wont fit. A front end conversion is needed to put on a 02/03 hood onto an 04.


----------



## atrapame (Jan 15, 2006)

*carbon fiber hood*

hey guys i have a sentra spec v 2004 and i will like to know wish is the best carbon fiber for my car,,,,, so what do you suggest . ,,,


atrapame


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

atrapame said:


> hey guys i have a sentra spec v 2004 and i will like to know wish is the best carbon fiber for my car,,,,, so what do you suggest . ,,,
> 
> 
> atrapame


VIS makes quality hoods


----------



## atrapame (Jan 15, 2006)

*hoods*



xbrandonx said:


> VIS makes quality hoods



do you have hoods in your se-r spec v


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

atrapame said:


> hey guys i have a sentra spec v 2004 and i will like to know wish is the best carbon fiber for my car,,,,, so what do you suggest . ,,,
> 
> 
> atrapame


VIS and Composite Creations. I have a VIS. It has some minor flaws but it built solid all around.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

atrapame said:


> do you have hoods in your se-r spec v


no, but VIS doesn't just make one hood only. I have had 2 differnt VIS hoods for 2 diffent nissans and both were quality. DHL shipping ruined the first hood though.


----------

